# Anyone owned a micro pig?



## Nay (Oct 11, 2012)

Now please, don't go thinking I am one of those 'jump on any band wagon", trendy, flighty, have to own it,passing faze, then get rid of it.
My story about pigs is this. 
When I worked for a vet over 25 yrs ago,we received a call from a woman who asked if we treated pigs. As we were a small animal clinic, I said I was sorry no. Then she asked if we would put one to sleep. When asked why, the story was, she bought this piglet and now it has diarrhea, and she can't afford to treat it and she wanted it gone! I talked to my vet and he said diarrhea was a common thing and usually easily treated. I told her I would take the pig, but to be aware it would be for food, NOT a pet. She didn't care and said come on over. I went after work to this pretty nice home, and there was this teeny pig, running around the 80 degree living room on a white rug. Come to find out, her and her daughter had just finished reading Charlotte's Web and decided to spend the 12 dollars at an auction, cause it might be fun to have a pig. Well 2 days later, and feeding it everything in sight, they were sick of it!. I brought it home, promised hubby it would be food and set it up in our basement, (It was winter). Spring came and he went into a stall in my barn, then into our dog kennel with our 2 big dogs. He was never named, as he was going to be dinner. Fast forward about 5 years, many swimming pool size holes in our yard,(from his rooting) and I have this 500 lb, slim,beautiful pig named Piggy. (Not named!) Unfortunately at that time, no pigs were ever really pets and when his tusks started to come in I tried to find someone to clip them. No vet would touch him and we tried to just take a tip off with bolt cutter to see if they would bleed, thinking maybe we could get them more safe and after that you could not get near him with any instrument.Try to tell a large mass of muscle to stay still. Sometimes I have a hard enough time with a 7 lb cat! He would get so excited when he saw you, he would spin around and grunt and be so happy, but he could also slash you with his never stop growing tusks. It become so bad,I had so many gashes.You learned to move quick when he was spinning! He would run in our field with our horses, (we had put a low string of hot wire to keep him in)he just loved life. Well he ended up hurting one horse pretty bad and we had no solution, so I ,in a weak moment, told my hubby to take him to be slaughtered. 
PLease.Please. Please! , it still haunts me to this day and I always vowed I would get another pig. 
The pot bellys came into favor, but I never liked them , the look so reminds me of dogs with a disease called cushings, and I like fit pets. It just never appealed.
Then I catch wind of these mini's. Yeah right $1000 for pig, Never. 
Then one comes up on my local CL. Well after many many emails and talks and questions, I ask if I can take one and see.
She came home with me last night, and her name is Sprout.

Here she is with my Peke, Flippy,







So my TFO buddies, you guys are the only ones who know,cept my hubby and son. I want to see if the trial will work out and am hesitant to tell anyone till I am sure.Not my family, my co workers, not even my best friend, (Yet!) I am just not ready to hear all the flack I will get, especially my husbands family. He's not even really on board yet, hence the trial.
So I will spill the beans here!!

She is sleeping in a crate. has to have a harness on outside in my fenced in yard. Had to catch her with a net yesterday, They are lighting fast. 
My other dogs are a lab pup, (could do another whole post on him) and a pointer. The lab is fine with her, they are cruising around the house right now. But the pointer is thinking this is a really fast toy, and the squeaking, Oh my, to much for him, Hopefully that will work out.
Ready for your input.
Nay


----------



## pam (Oct 11, 2012)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Laura (Oct 11, 2012)

how old is she? 
I heard the Micro pigs still get to be 100 pounds.. much smaller then 500,, but not tiny...


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a sweet little teacup pig named Honey (short for Honey-Baked). Some random person just dropped her off at our barn one day, in the middle of winter, and I heard this really weird noise coming from a pile of hay. Imagine my surprise when a baby pig popped out, lol. She was awesome. We had her for several years. One day she wandered into the horse pasture where my dad's new horse was, and he freaked out and trampled her. On purpose. Whenever my dad mentions Clarence the horse, to this day, I say, "Oh, you mean Crazy Pig Killer?" 

And that's my story about our pig. We also had a potbelly named Jimmy Dean. He was grumpy.


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a pot belly pig who was the "Runt" of the the others... Best pet ever  She got pretty old


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 12, 2012)

I had a micro-machine once. Loved that little toy car.


----------

